# spot algea



## Reiner (Apr 5, 2005)

I have a 26 gallon 4 foot tank with 40 wattts of light over it. I used to have brown algea about 4 weeks ago that covered all the plants and then I bought a bristlenose pleco and he cleaned it all up. I had bright green plants for about 2 weeks and now on the brazilian sword and the glass I'm getting blue/green colored spots all over and it is even hard to rub off with a spnge from the glass. How do I get rid of that.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You have Green Spot algae... Scrape it off and increase your P04.


----------



## Reiner (Apr 5, 2005)

All I'm using is a Tetra liquid fertilizer that has no Phosphate and has the following ingredient's.
Soluble Potash (K20) 3%
Iron .19%
Molybedenum .0005%

Ingredients: Potassium Sulfate, EDTA, Iron Chloride, Sodium Hydroxide, DPTA, Ammonium Heptamolybdate, in demineralized water

Is there any Fertilizers that you recommend that are better and give me a better variety of things my plants need. I have 3 different Swords and some Horn wart. The Brazilian sword grew a little but is getting yellow leaves slowly but 1 of the other swords grows 1-2 leaves a week and looks really good. My 3rd sword which was called a Ocelot sword has grown a leave since I started my planted tank about 6 weeks ago but looks nice. The Horn wart on the other hand grows about 1" a day and I already had to prune it a few times.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

www.gregwatson.com

Get some CMS+B
KNO3
KH2PO4

If your tap is GH 3-5 degrees or higher, it's unlikely you need GH.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

